# Crow sounds



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

Hello all!
Looking for some crow sounds for a bathroom haunt. I found some here: http://www.shades-of-night.com/aviary/sounds/sounds.html
I was looking for some longer/scarier clips.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here are several wav files you could make longer with MS Sound recorder:

http://www.findsounds.com/ISAPI/search.dll


----------

